# PRS Guitars Owners Thread



## davidb1986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Like the title says. This is a club for people who have and love PRS guitars to talk about and show their PRS guitars off. It doesn't matter if it is a USA PRS or PRS SE this club is a the place to go to show the guitars off.


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Since I started the club, I will be the first to post pics.

The next few are of the 2008 PRS SC250 I sold in November. I wish I had a chance to get it back because I would trade my Gibson LP Custom for it back.






















Here is my SC250 and my first PRS Tremonti SE in Platinum.





















My 2002 PRS Tremonti SE in Platinum






















2011 PRS Singlecut SE


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll get in on this






My CE22. Bought last year and it's the best PRS I've gotten my hands on. Everything is stock except I had to change the tuner buttons because of them broke. I love the Dragon II pickups too.






Here's a 1990 Standard 24 I used to own. I really regret selling it. I tried buying it back last year but the guy I sold it to didn't get back in time.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 17, 2011)

There already is a PRS club. It's called BAM  

J/K. I can't join I join traded off all of my PRSi. Actually I do still have an SE. It kinda became the forgotton one when I got the real deal.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jul 17, 2011)

CE24 with Bare Knuckle Nailbombs





Standard 24 with Bare Knuckle Rebel Yells









Singlecut Trem with Motor City Pickups Detroiters


----------



## mhenson42 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## geofreesun (Jul 17, 2011)

love that one piece top!


----------



## mhenson42 (Jul 17, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> love that one piece top!



That's my favorite guitar. The black cherry Custom 22 is a one piece as well. I ended up selling that one though.


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone played one of the newer singlecut PRS SC 58s? I like the way they look, but one thing I love about the PRS singlecuts is the wrap around bridges. The SC 58 has a stop tail piece and tune-o-matic bridge.


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 18, 2011)

yellowv said:


> There already is a PRS club. It's called BAM
> 
> J/K. I can't join I join traded off all of my PRSi. Actually I do still have an SE. It kinda became the forgotton one when I got the real deal.


PRS SE guitars are still PRS guitars. So welcome to the club!!! I've wanted the PRS SE 25th Anniversary Custom 24 in the color. So if you decide to donate it anywhere, I would gladly accept it! lol j/k That's a great guitar you have.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 18, 2011)

I just cannot allow this thread to continue. Simply because I will be checking it every day and every time I do I will need to change my pants and become depressed that I cannot currently afford a PRS...

Nice guitars everyone!


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 18, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> I just cannot allow this thread to continue. Simply because I will be checking it every day and every time I do I will need to change my pants and become depressed that I cannot currently afford a PRS...
> 
> Nice guitars everyone!




You should look into a new or used PRS SE model. I haven't found one that I don't like. Like I said in the intro PRS SE models are to be included in here since they are amazing guitars for the price. A lot of people say they play and sound better than the studio, traditional, and standard Gibson LPs and SGs in their reviews of the PRS SE models. My 2 PRS SE guitars get a lot more play time than my Gibson Les Paul Custom, and Gibson LTD ED Les Paul Melody Maker. The 2011 PRS SEs have the PRS Bird Inlays, and the ones with the flame maple or quilt maple tops have REAL AAA Flame or Quilt Maple tops and not photo finish veneer tops like the Epiphones. When I put one of the new PRS SE Custom 24s next to a PRS Custom 24 10 top in Guitar Center a couple of weeks ago, the PRS SE Custom 24 had a Flame Maple top that was just as good looking as the PRS Custom 24 10 top. Any who I hope this helps if you are in the market for a PRS.


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 18, 2011)

I really need to take some new pics instead of recycling these. 























Mmmm..Rosewood


----------



## jordanky (Jul 18, 2011)

2005 20th Anniversary Custom 22. Since these pictures were taken, I've installed a set of uncovered Dragon II's in it and found the original lampshade knobs that the previous owner had, and put them back on as well. 











2006 Swamp Ash Special, Tone Zone/Air Norton in the picture, now has a BKP Warpig in the bridge.










I forsee major GAS attacks happening to many innocent victims after reading through this thread... Also, I forsee myself taking some better pictures of my Cu22 haha


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I'm having major gas for a whale blue SC250. I miss my old SC250. Since I'm getting married in 3 weeks I think my next guitar will be one of the 2011 PRS SE245s in Tobacco Sunburst. They look sweet. If they play as good as the real SC245s I'll be in heaven!!!!


----------



## ericsleepless (Jul 18, 2011)

No pics yet but... 
PRS Custom 24 10-top Whale Blue w/ birds
and
PRS Standard 22 Black w/ moons

going to order an SE Custom 24 with birds in sunburst as soon as I get paid. I am, however checking out this 2011 Black Gold Custom 24 as well.
V12 finishes LOOK SICK.

By the way :: Who likes my avatar? Hahaha!


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 19, 2011)

Your avatar rocks eric!!! lol


----------



## jordanky (Jul 19, 2011)

Better pictures of my Custom 22:


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 19, 2011)

jordanky said:


> Better pictures of my Custom 22:



I love the Mateo Blue Finishes! I wish they still had it available and wouldn't have discontinued it.


----------



## DanielVE (Jul 20, 2011)

i have these 2 for now, one SE and one USA. The SE tremonti (silver) has some mods. USA pickups, tone pro bridge, fake birds .
The other one is a 2011 tremonti USA turquoise (custom order color). Sorry for the sucky cell phone picks, will take some better ones later.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Jul 20, 2011)

I only have one but it slays my LP Custom.. Its a SC245 Artist with Brazilian Rosewood fingerboard. and i LOVE IT...

I heard PRS wasn't going to offer anymore guitars but private stocks with Brazilian boards so i went hunting.. and found this one about 5 hours away from me.. He had a few PRS's with Brazilian boards and this one had the best grain ive ever seen..

But its an awesome single cut.. 

I want to eventually get a Custom 24 non trem..


----------



## mhenson42 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone like the new birds? Not the hollow birds. But the latest ones. I saw them the other day and I'm not sure if I like them or not. I think I prefer the hollow.


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 20, 2011)

mhenson42 said:


> Does anyone like the new birds? Not the hollow birds. But the latest ones. I saw them the other day and I'm not sure if I like them or not. I think I prefer the hollow.



My favorites will always be the old school birds, but the new 2011 ones come in 2nd.


----------



## DanielVE (Jul 21, 2011)

davidb1986 said:


> My favorites will always be the old school birds, but the new 2011 ones come in 2nd.



Same here. The hollow ones, for me, looks like they were saving money on inlays


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 21, 2011)

I just have my PRS SE Camo. I'm going to trade it or sell it as I want something with a faster neck and better fret access (maybe another RG) but with new locking tuners and pickups this thing would absolutely rip.  Don't see them about often. I would love a proper PRS one day though; my friend had a CU22 Platinum and it was the nicest guitar I've ever played. Sounded so huge.


----------



## lemeker (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my SE Paul Allender, its was the nicest SE I could afford at the time. It's all stock with the exception of the tuners, which I swapped out for Grover locking tuners. I would have saved up for a Cus. 24, but I got a Dual Rec instead....... (sorry for the shitty phone picture, I need a new camera, and just don't feel like dishing out the cash just yet)


----------



## ericsleepless (Jul 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I just have my PRS SE Camo. I'm going to trade it or sell it as I want something with a faster neck and better fret access (maybe another RG) but with new locking tuners and pickups this thing would absolutely rip.  Don't see them about often. I would love a proper PRS one day though; my friend had a CU22 Platinum and it was the nicest guitar I've ever played. Sounded so huge.
> 
> [/QUOE]
> 
> ...


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2011)

I've had 3 SE's, just sold my newest one to fund my latest purchase.

Pics:

SE Custom 24:
- Graphtech Nut
- Switchcraft pickup selector
- Sperzel locking tuners
- J S Moore Black Widow/V-1 pickups
- Coil split
- D'addario XL 12-60's in Drop Bb






Stock:





SE Singlecut:
- Agile AL-3100 pickups
- Tusq nut
- Custom pearloid truss rod cover
- Amber lampshade knobs
- Switchcraft pickup selector






Stock: 





SE Tremonti (stock) (sold this)


----------



## davidb1986 (Aug 10, 2011)

I did some mods on my SE Singlecut a couple of weeks ago. It has all gold HW, gold locking tuners, and USA PRS #7 pickups.


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 10, 2011)

My newly acquired Custom 22 Artist.


----------



## Vede (Aug 10, 2011)

davidb1986 said:


> Has anyone played one of the newer singlecut PRS SC 58s? I like the way they look, but one thing I love about the PRS singlecuts is the wrap around bridges. The SC 58 has a stop tail piece and tune-o-matic bridge.



I purchased this SC 58 from Wild West Guitars a couple weeks ago. Pretty amazing instrument and not exactly what I was expecting.

When I use other guitars on my go-to Uber-based Axe-FX patch, the tone is dark and rich. With the SC 58, the sound becomes raw and throaty, as if I'm suddenly playing a Framus Cobra instead of an Uberschall. I have 15 other guitars -- all different makes, models, woods, and pickups -- and I think the SC 58 sounds the most unique of the bunch.

For what I play (hard rock and metal), I find these new tones to be incredibly pleasing and not at all what I thought a vintage-style instrument with vintage-style pickups (57/08 bridge and neck) would sound like. Certainly not what my 2011 Les Paul Standard sounds like, or even my PRS Tremonti 10-Top.

Anyone else with one of these? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is the SE Soapbar I used to own, in all its badly-photographed glory:






I sold it last year to fund the purchase of a Gibson Flying V. I loveloveloveloveLOVE my V and wouldn't part with it for the world, but I wish I'd sold one of my other guitars instead of this. I miss it, but I can't justify buying another one now. I should have kept it.

At least I made a tidy profit when I sold it.


----------



## infernalservice (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is my 2011 Custom 24 in a Blue Crab Blue Quilt 10 Top. The finish is almost impossible to capture with a camera as it changes from just about every angle.









As of today I also have a 2011 Tremonti in Purple Hazel Flame 10 Top on order too. Love those new colors!


----------



## davidb1986 (Oct 11, 2011)

Vede said:


> I purchased this SC 58 from Wild West Guitars a couple weeks ago. Pretty amazing instrument and not exactly what I was expecting.
> 
> When I use other guitars on my go-to Uber-based Axe-FX patch, the tone is dark and rich. With the SC 58, the sound becomes raw and throaty, as if I'm suddenly playing a Framus Cobra instead of an Uberschall. I have 15 other guitars -- all different makes, models, woods, and pickups -- and I think the SC 58 sounds the most unique of the bunch.
> 
> ...


I want a SC58 in that color so bad that it's not even funny. I love the way they play, sound, and feel!!! Paul Reed Smith sure does know how to make guitars.


----------



## jordanky (Oct 11, 2011)

I've officially checked out of the PRS club as of today. Sad times but I'm sure I'll be back!


----------



## davidb1986 (Oct 11, 2011)

jordanky said:


> I've officially checked out of the PRS club as of today. Sad times but I'm sure I'll be back!



You'll get a warm welcome back whenever you can check back in.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 11, 2011)

jordanky said:


> I've officially checked out of the PRS club as of today. Sad times but I'm sure I'll be back!



Yeah but you've checked into the EBMM club. Even better


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Oct 11, 2011)

My main guitar is a PRS Swamp Ash Special... Seriously love this guitar, its the most versatile thing I've ever played and so comfortable to play... plus its beautiful! Excuse my poor photography please


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 11, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Yeah but you've checked into the EBMM club. Even better


 Pfft.. Ball-lickers


----------



## Jinogalpa (Oct 15, 2011)

here's my club entry, got the Santana MD a half year ago and must say PRS are absolutely stunning guitars.


----------



## OlisDead (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm gonna join the club pretty soon! I should receive my Custom 24 in natural burst in 2 weeks! Can't wait


----------



## Kaos-G (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's my entry to the club! PRS Custom 22 with Mccarty pickups


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Oct 19, 2011)

Some nice guitars in here fellas. I used to own a SE Custom 24, great guitar. Finally got an American PRS earlier this year. Picked up a PRS 513, absolutely love it.






Shitty phone pic I had on facebook, will have to shoot a better one when I get home with my camera.


----------



## asher (Nov 3, 2011)

New member! Snagged this SE Cu22 off craigslist last weke for $400. Planet Waves locking tuners, SD Slash signature pickups. I like the neck quite a lot, despite the wide-fat profile which I was skeptical about. My friend picked it up to check out and just noodled endlessly for like 45 and then remarked that it didn't feel like an unfamiliar guitar at all


----------



## themike (Nov 4, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Yeah but you've checked into the EBMM club. Even better


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 4, 2011)

Can I get in on this? PRS SE Singlecut Matteo Blue (Discontinued Color)

The finish is insanely hard to capture and it was raining the day I got it. Reviewed it as well. (See Sig)


----------



## -42- (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys are all whores, I hope you know that.


----------



## OlisDead (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is my entry to the club :


----------



## angelo (Nov 6, 2011)

my dgt.


----------



## angelo (Nov 6, 2011)

my singlecut trem...


----------



## angelo (Nov 6, 2011)

513 swamp ash.


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 6, 2011)

^^Great stuff Angelo. Where's the DGT?

I really want that BM.


----------



## Papaoneil (Jan 11, 2012)

Mega bump, will be joining this club monday


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 14, 2012)

My two custom 24s Black Gold with 59/09s and Black Slate w/Dragon IIs






And an SC245 McCarty burst-I think and HFS Pups.


----------



## slowro (Jan 14, 2012)

Here my 98 CE24, Its "just" a CE but I love it and I bust a nut to buy it when I was in my first crappy job out of school I've had it for years and I don't think I'll sell it ever. I hope to get something with birds and a 10top this year. I would love a HB but we'll see how the funds go.
I shall treat her to a pro setup soon and maybe change the pickups.
Some NICE guitars in this thread!


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 14, 2012)

Most comfortable guitar shape I have ever played and classy


----------



## Rap Hat (Jan 15, 2012)

I still own the CE22 in Matteo blue, and I miss the Standard 22 satin nearly every time I play a 6. I desperately needed money and sold it for waaaay too cheap. Still, Matteo blue is my favorite finish and it's nice to have a guitar with a decent non-floyd trem. May block it though, I want to drop it to baritone and I have no experience doing set ups on a trem. 
I'm definitely gonna pick up another PRS in the future, I was so tempted to get that anniversary Matteo blue one in the classifieds but I had too many customs going to afford it. I may wait to see if an SE 7 comes out though, since that'll be an instant buy.

Also great pics in this thread! I love some of the new colors, and it's cool to see the wide variety owned here.


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted here as I have mainly been on a PRS forum lately. I know have 2 PRS SE guitars (sold the Tremonti Platinum). I am looking into saving for a PRS Tremonti II Platinum if I can ever find one, a Tremonti II Charcoal Burst with the black aroud just the edges and not the tear drop sunburst style, Tremonti II in Blue Matteo, as well as a Tremonti Tribal though I converted a 2011 PRS Tremonti SE to hold me over until I can get the USA Tremonti Tribal. 


My current PRS SE guitars are:

2011 Paul Reed Smith Singlecut SE (Scarlet Red/Gold HW, PRS VB and HFS PUs, 5 Way Rotary Knob, locking tuners,PRS style eagle inlay headstock decal)

2011 Paul Reed Smith Tremonti Tribal SE (Black, Tremonti Tribal body and HS decal, PRS Dragon II PUs, Cream PU Rings)

In a couple of the pics there is a green non PRS guitar though it does have PRS #7 pickups. it is a:

2011 Raven West RM300DX LP Custom copy (Green Lizard Quilt/Satin Gold HW, PRS #7 PUs, Blue Abalone Body Binding, Headstock Binding, and Block inlays). Since it's internals are PRS as well as the pickups I would make it an honorary PRS therefore it counts in the PRS club......

now to the pics:


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pics continued:


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> And an SC245 McCarty burst-I think and HFS Pups.



If it's the stock pickups than they are the SC245 or maybe a set of 57/08 pickups. The HFS is only made as a bridge pickup and is usually paired with a Vintage Bass neck pickup. I have the HFS and Vintage Bass in my 2011 Singlecut SE. Of course they didn't come in the Singlecut SE, it's just a one of the mods I did to it.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Mar 22, 2012)

My humble contribution. SE Custom 24 25th Anniversary Edition in Scarlet Red.


----------



## Rock4ever (Mar 23, 2012)

angelo said:


> 513 swamp ash.


what is the silver/black one?


----------



## Rock4ever (Mar 23, 2012)

davidb1986 said:


> If it's the stock pickups than they are the SC245 or maybe a set of 57/08 pickups. The HFS is only made as a bridge pickup and is usually paired with a Vintage Bass neck pickup. I have the HFS and Vintage Bass in my 2011 Singlecut SE. Of course they didn't come in the Singlecut SE, it's just a one of the mods I did to it.



You're right. They're 245 bass/treble. Scratching my head atm about why I thought they're HFS


----------



## themike (Mar 23, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> what is the silver/black one?



Looks like a Brian Moore


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are my two Toreros:

Black cherry with black hardware





Gray Black- picked this one out at the factory















Have enjoyed owning and touring with these guitars for the past two years. Still play as good as the day I got them. Jumping ship soon though, new endorsements, new guitars, but I will always love PRS. 

-AJH


----------



## ihunda (Jun 7, 2014)

OK, you asked for it so I am showing off my PRS collection:


----------



## Lickers (Jun 7, 2014)

For a good few years, I've been promising myself that I'll treat myself to a PRS for my 40th Birthday. I have just under a year left to decide but a 513 is strong in my mind.

For the time being, I'll have to make do with this...

















It's currently on my workbench getting modded out.


----------



## emroth (Jun 7, 2014)

Getting my DGT next week


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 7, 2014)

Someone keep HighGain from discovering this thread.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2014)

My current PRSs

2013 DGT Artist Package in Orange Fade









2013 / 2007 NOS Singlecut Trem Artist w/ 20th Anniversary Birds









2011 Swamp Ash Studio Herc Fede Swirl


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 7, 2014)

Here are the images I've been posting all around the forum lately. I am so happy with this guitar 
















SE Custom 24 in Whale Blue. 

I never liked the wide fat neck of the older SE models so I took a chance on this guitar hoping I'd like the wide thin neck, and I do 

I definitely want to check out the SE 7 string now.


----------



## Connor (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, it looks like I'm the first hollowbody in the club with my 10-top 90s hollowbody.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 8, 2014)

My PRS Mark Tremonti 10-top:











My PRS SE Mike Mushok baritone:


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 8, 2014)

technomancer said:


> My current PRSs
> 
> 2011 Swamp Ash Studio Herc Fede Swirl



This is f.cking amazing!!


----------



## Rtf417 (Jun 8, 2014)

Current PRS Collection...
From Left to Right:
1993 PRS CE24
2004 PRS Standard 24
1996 PRS Custom 24
2000 PRS CE24


----------



## Underworld (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## absolutorigin (Jun 8, 2014)

Posted these too many times already, but this is a PRS thread so .

Both are Private Stock SC58s. Maple top, Hog body. Raspberry has a Hog neck, with Ebony board. Sandstorm has a Pernambuco neck with Brazzy board. Fantastic guitars.


----------



## pylyo (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Forrest_H (Jun 8, 2014)

New owner inbound, brace yourselves
















little off topic, but does anyone know what case fits the 24 7 string-er? I want a little more protection for my new baby than the gig bag


----------



## thatguyupthere (Jun 9, 2014)

ihunda said:


> OK, you asked for it so I am showing off my PRS collection:



aye man, is this one of the anniversary models? I'm really looking into getting one of these if it is.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jun 9, 2014)

Forrest_H said:


> New owner inbound, brace yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That amethyst!!! 

Although you might find something cheaper but the link below comes from the PRS website.

PRS Multi-Fit Case by PRS Guitars | PRS Accessories


----------



## protest (Jun 9, 2014)

absolutorigin said:


> Posted these too many times already, but this is a PRS thread so .
> 
> Both are Private Stock SC58s. Maple top, Hog body. Raspberry has a Hog neck, with Ebony board. Sandstorm has a Pernambuco neck with Brazzy board. Fantastic guitars.


----------



## Matthew (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm not a PRS owner, but whenever I see techno's Herc Fede swirl or the guitar below I have to stare for a bit.


----------



## Lickers (Jun 9, 2014)

Sweet Jesus...that quilt!


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 10, 2014)

I just got a like from my old post in this thread, which reminded me that I need to update the status of my PRS collection. I no longer have the Custom 22 Artist, it was replaced with this:

2010 513 with Rosewood neck





Dat neck.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jun 10, 2014)

Bekanor said:


> I just got a like from my old post in this thread, which reminded me that I need to update the status of my PRS collection. I no longer have the Custom 22 Artist, it was replaced with this:
> 
> 2010 513 with Rosewood neck
> 
> ...




Hubba Hubba




MistaSnowman said:


> That amethyst!!!
> 
> Although you might find something cheaper but the link below comes from the PRS website.
> 
> PRS Multi-Fit Case by PRS Guitars | PRS Accessories



Awesome, thanks man!


----------



## bouVIP (Jun 10, 2014)

I love this thread


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Jun 11, 2014)

heres the 2 i have for right now. 91 CE24 and a 92 CU24. Both all work done by the PTC. the CE24 had the neck sanded and tung oiled, routed for floyd, phase 2 locking tuners. the CU24 was originally a goldish color and PTC painted it black. you can see the gold spec underneath the black as the guitar gets more wear the scratches will be gold underneath the black. factory floyd installed, moon inlay.


----------



## shadscbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Birds in the sun 





Shad


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 11, 2014)

The only 6 string I even play anymore. BKP Blackhawk in the bridge because the stock SC250 pickups are garbage IMO.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jun 12, 2014)

This is far and away the most GAS inducing thread on here... reading through it is like a sweet kind of torture


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2014)

I've had this for just a few days over a year now. By far still my best guitar ever and it still impresses me everyday

2006 SC245 10 top that the previous owner installed gibson tuners and a tremonti pickup set into. 

Still tossing around the idea of sending it to Marty Bell for a blue stain on that 10 top...













and dat ass


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Jun 13, 2014)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> This is far and away the most GAS inducing thread on here... reading through it is like a sweet kind of torture



I can see this getting real expensive, real quick.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 13, 2014)

Jake, the back on the 245 is drool worthy. 

I'll be joining this club next week.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Jake, the back on the 245 is drool worthy.
> 
> I'll be joining this club next week.


That's because I took it at an angle to hide all the scratches and dings 

that guitar has a serious case of road use wear from the previous owner but I love it all the same


----------



## Straighteight2003 (Jun 13, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I'm not a PRS owner, but whenever I see techno's Herc Fede swirl or the guitar below I have to stare for a bit.


I just have to ask: WHAT GUITAR IS THIS???
Looks like a 24 fret 408 with piezo to me, and from the case I believe this is private stock?


----------



## MikeH (Jun 13, 2014)

I shall be part of this club soon.


----------



## Reynder (Jun 13, 2014)

I love the swirl!


----------



## Matthew (Jun 13, 2014)

Straighteight2003 said:


> I just have to ask: WHAT GUITAR IS THIS???
> Looks like a 24 fret 408 with piezo to me, and from the case I believe this is private stock?



I wish I knew, man. It's obviously private stock, but the only thing I know about it is that it lacks that unsightly seam that plagues every other PRS that has a trans finish. I wish I could find some higher res photos of it.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 13, 2014)

Bekanor said:


> I just got a like from my old post in this thread, which reminded me that I need to update the status of my PRS collection. I no longer have the Custom 22 Artist, it was replaced with this:
> 
> 2010 513 with Rosewood neck
> 
> ...



You win this thread. I'm a sucker for the 513s, and this has every other option on it that I want.


----------



## Watty (Jun 13, 2014)

Matthew said:


>



_*plays Meshuggah's "Do Not Look Down."_

DAMN those curls are deep!


----------



## ESPImperium (Jun 14, 2014)

My PRS Tremonti:


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Jun 14, 2014)

My bari buddies


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 14, 2014)

I've since sold the sc245 I posted in a previous post, and added these two a p22 and a custom 24


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 16, 2014)

MikeH said:


> You win this thread. I'm a sucker for the 513s, and this has every other option on it that I want.



It is the nicest guitar I have ever owned, and a tie for the nicest guitar I have ever played. 

I was a bit gunshy about getting it because I'd heard some negative reviews of the 513 pickup system but it's the best sounding guitar that I own. It's one of those guitars that you have to go to considerable effort to get to sound bad, and even then the tone you've created is probably just rubbish with anything. Everything kind of just works, heavy tones, mid gain tones, low gain tones, and if it doesn't work straight away, play around with the pickup configuration and you'll at least get something useable. Unless you've dialled in something reminiscent of a Boss ME 50 factory setting with everything on 10 and 8 effects running at once, in which case, see above, that's going to sound balls regardless of the guitar being played.


----------



## jahosy (Jun 16, 2014)

My old CU24 25th Anniversary Charcoal finish. Not a fan of the rotary switch. 









CU24 Yokohama Blue Crab Blue. Love the rosewood neck.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 16, 2014)

How much would you guys say a CU24 is worth? 10 top? Looking to get something a little less metal in the stable


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jun 17, 2014)

wannabguitarist said:


> How much would you guys say a CU24 is worth? 10 top? Looking to get something a little less metal in the stable



PRS Custom 24 Figured 10-Top Electric Guitar Blood Orange East Indian Rosewood Fretboard | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 17, 2014)

MistaSnowman said:


> PRS Custom 24 Figured 10-Top Electric Guitar Blood Orange East Indian Rosewood Fretboard | Musician's Friend



I meant used. That's more than my car is worth


----------



## protest (Jun 17, 2014)

wannabguitarist said:


> How much would you guys say a CU24 is worth? 10 top? Looking to get something a little less metal in the stable



Depends on how old it is, what finish, pickups, tuners etc, and what condition it's in. Check Guitar Center's used site, they have a ton of them. I'd say you could probably have a few to choose from on there in the $1200-1700 price range.



MistaSnowman said:


> PRS Custom 24 Figured 10-Top Electric Guitar Blood Orange East Indian Rosewood Fretboard | Musician's Friend



I feel like they were $300 cheaper just a few months ago.


----------



## Chris O (Jun 17, 2014)

I'll play...

2001 PRS Single Cut, McCarty Tobacco Burst, 10-Top








2013 PRS Korina McCarty, Brazilian Rosewood board, Trans Walnut








2012 PRS Stripped SC 58, Faded Blue Burst 











2012 PRS Stripped SC 58, Eriza Verde


----------



## 59Bassman (Jun 18, 2014)

Here are my 3.

Left to right, Royal Blue '13 SE Seven, Whale Blue '94 Cu24, Eriza Verde '12 Studio.

I've had the '94 since new, in May 1995. My wife and I hadn't been married quite a year then, and she bought me this guitar when we really, really couldn't afford it. I had a shot at an original '86 and blew it when I was 15. I knew this '94 would be it. Unfortunately, the '94 was NOT it, and I spent about 15 years wishing I'd never bought it. I finally came to terms with the fact that a '90's Custom is, at the core, a SuperStrat. If you use it like that, it makes sense. If you try to make it a Lester/Strat Hybrid, it's not quite right. Once I got my head around that, bought an appropriate SuperStrat amp (Mesa Mark V), changed pickups (now Duncan APII neck, Pearly Gates bridge), and the guitar came to life. Had PhilTone refret it (even thought it wasn't my fave, I played the H3LL out of it to appease the wife), and it's now the first one I reach for.

Second was the '13 Seven. I've wanted a 7 for years, but never pulled the trigger. The SE was my Christmas present last year. It's an absolutely solid guitar and has been what I needed to dip my feet in the 7 string world. Heavy enough to try Dream Theater, but versatile enough to play baritone parts on old Fabulous Thunderbirds tunes. GREAT budget 7.

The last one I got was the '12 Studio. I wanted another SuperStrat, but something with a bit more strat-ish neck PU. I bought this one new this spring, right after they'd been discontinued. Loved the color, and have come to adore the stock PUs. The Narrow Fields are a very cool blend of mini-bucker, P-90, and Strat, and the 57/08 may be the best vintage-sounding humbucker I've ever heard. This one does not have a 10 top (neither does my whale blue CU), but it does have a 1-piece ribbon back. Absolutely perfect out of the box. If I had to grab one guitar to make a gig that I wasn't sure what I'd be playing, it would be this Studio. And that's saying a lot, as it's knocked my Teles and Strats out of that slot.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2014)

So I've made my mind up. Definitely buying another SC before this time next year. Just gotta try to be financially responsible until I find a good deal 

Good thing I've got the rest of my GAS completely handled


----------



## Lickers (Jun 19, 2014)

Jake said:


> Good thing I've got the rest of my GAS completely handled


 
Yeah, you tell yourself that...


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2014)

Lickers said:


> Yeah, you tell yourself that...


Oh no I do 

Literally eliminated everything else off my GAS list this year to the point where I can actually set a goal and get to it now haha


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 20, 2014)

My so far one and only PRS. Dreaming of a P22, an Angelus Custom and a Cu22 AP


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jun 20, 2014)

^THAT is *sick!!!*


----------



## AdamRogo (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow some of these are gorgeous.

Here's my CE22.


----------



## Jason2112 (Jun 23, 2014)

Well I've owned a few  so I should join too.

My current PRS guitars
1996 Custom 22





2011 SC-58 Stripped





1995 EG-3





2014 SE Mike Mushok





Previous guitars
2013 SE Custom 7-string





1996 CE-22 one-off





2011? SE Custom Semi-hollow (did not like this guitar)





2011 Mira (I miss this one)





2012 DC-3





2009 SC245





2010 SC245 25th Anniversary





2001 CE-22 (I wish I never sold it)





2001 Custom 22 Artist





I had two other Custom 22's, an '04 and an '06, that I guess I never uploaded to Photobucket since I can't find them. They were black, one had a trem and the other had a stoptail.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 23, 2014)

On month 6 of my wait for my artist package...


----------



## FantasyMetal (Jun 23, 2014)

That SC245 25th Anniversary model is amazing!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 25, 2014)

New one showed. I can be in the club again:





In open C. It's a crushing monster.


----------



## anunnaki (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone here tried out the S2 series? I played one of the S2 custom 24s and didn't like it, but tried the S2 Mira and was blown away! Really considering buying one... I also like the look of the S2 singlecut, but it's more expensive and I'm not sure if it's out yet.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 25, 2014)

anunnaki said:


> Anyone here tried out the S2 series? I played one of the S2 custom 24s and didn't like it, but tried the S2 Mira and was blown away! Really considering buying one... I also like the look of the S2 singlecut, but it's more expensive and I'm not sure if it's out yet.



I never saw the point of the S2 line to be honest... SE wood and hardware quality at close to the price of a used core line USA model  Actually usually the SEs look better as they've stepped up the figured veneer quality lately.


----------



## anunnaki (Jun 26, 2014)

technomancer said:


> I never saw the point of the S2 line to be honest... SE wood and hardware quality at close to the price of a used core line USA model  Actually usually the SEs look better as they've stepped up the figured veneer quality lately.



Well I'm not entirely sure about the wood quality, it looked pretty good in the video tour of the factory that I saw, but the S2 Mira and the S2 singlecut (the two S2s that I like) both use the same stoptail bridge, nut, fretwire, jack assembly and knobs that are on the USA core models and they have tuners that are better than the SE models. The neck on the mira I tried felt better to me than Paul Allender SE that I used to own, the hardware was definitely better (the hardware on my SE became very corroded, very quickly and looked and felt cheap), the pickups sounded better and the fretwork also seemed to be better. Also the beveled edge is more comfortable than the flat top on the SE models.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey I can be a part of this now


----------



## ESPImperium (Jun 29, 2014)

Modded my PRS SE Mushok today to have a set of 59/09s in it with full PRS CU22/24 wiring as well. Also in the middle of full USA hardware and plastics mods as well with a Tusq nut install as well. Here it is with my Tremonti. Sorry for crap iPhone photo;


----------



## PiggySmallz (Jun 29, 2014)

Fairly new around here, but here is my Custom 24 Faded Blue Burst 10 top with Indian Rosewood Neck and my SC250:


----------



## Watty (Jun 30, 2014)

Totally have a kick ass contribution to this thread coming in the next few days.

Prepare your eyes.

Edit: Next few days apparently means tomorrow....


----------



## Watty (Jun 30, 2014)

2013 DGT Wood Library DGT in Faded Whale Blue
Korina Neck and a Brazilian Board!


----------



## Jlang (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## patsanger (Jul 1, 2014)

Just saw this thread - my 1993 CE - All alder and red see through finish. Had it since it was new.


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Jul 1, 2014)

My lefty '99 McCarty in McCarty burst


























.


----------



## electriceye (Jul 1, 2014)

Watty said:


> 2013 DGT Wood Library DGT in Faded Whale Blue
> Korina Neck and a Brazilian Board!



I honestly think that if I owned that axe, I would sleep with it every night. That top is INSANE!!


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jul 8, 2014)

I got this PRS SE Tremonti Custom in December (hints the Christmas decorations, and the obligatory dog toys). Kind of forgot to do a NGD for it, have been really busy lately and not on the forum, but I love it! Plays great and sounds really good. Plan to upgrade the pups to USA Tremonti's sometime soon.
















-AJH


----------



## Chris O (Jul 10, 2014)

PiggySmallz said:


> Fairly new around here, but here is my Custom 24 Faded Blue Burst 10 top with Indian Rosewood Neck and my SC250:



Love this one! I always thought these were so cool...


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jul 11, 2014)

Well heres my 2011 10-Top Custom 24. Ive posted it on the forums before but never in this thread so I decided to fix that and yea, its been my main guitar ever since I got it and since Ive had it I havent played a guitar thats come close. Just plays so well and I play it so much. Makes me GAS hard for more PRS's 










Heres also when I got to compare my PRS to my friends Blackwater custom, I still prefer the PRS but man that blackwater is really nice, especially for the price


----------



## Daeniel (Jul 11, 2014)

Joined the club a couple of years ago, but I joined the forum much later - here we go! 

PRS CE 22 '97 Faded Royal Blue - with Dragon I pickups. This beast is extremely versatile, can really do anything from blues to extreme metal. The pickups have an extremely high output but are still very musical and dynamic - they sound killer on clean as well as on high-gain sounds. And I really love the faded color, plus DAT top - for a CE22 it's quite extreme imho 

Now some PRS pr0n:


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jul 15, 2014)

^That's just lovely!!!


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 16, 2014)

My favourite production guitars!!

PRS Australian Eagle in Glacier Blue
PRS Hollowbody I 2004 Natural
PRS CE24 1999 Red


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 16, 2014)

Here is my PRS stable.










The green and purple one I think will be staying for a very long time, but the singlecut se is on the block currently, and thinking about selling the custom 22 special too.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jul 17, 2014)

Some sweet neck flame on that CE!

I got something to add here next week, pretty excited .


----------



## Daeniel (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep extreme flame for a CE  I was quite lucky, traded that for an '89 Fender Strat that played like sh*t plus cash - my first electric guitar, but still only an object. Much happier with the PRS, it will never leave my stable!


----------



## skydizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

My Tremonti SEs



My 2001 10 top Custom 24



And my 2006 CE22


----------



## Gango79 (Aug 15, 2014)

Watty said:


> 2013 DGT Wood Library DGT in Faded Whale Blue
> Korina Neck and a Brazilian Board!



INSANE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## Gango79 (Aug 15, 2014)

Now it's my turn! 2011 CU24 Faded Gray Balck 10 top


----------



## InFlames235 (Aug 15, 2014)

Gango79 said:


> Now it's my turn! 2011 CU24 Faded Gray Balck 10 top



Wow, incredible top man. That's honestly my favorite version of the bird inlays as well. When I eventually get my hands on a Custom 24, I want those inlays.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 15, 2014)

skydizzle said:


> My 2001 10 top Custom 24



Greeeeeeen


----------



## Gango79 (Aug 16, 2014)

InFlames235 said:


> Wow, incredible top man. That's honestly my favorite version of the bird inlays as well. When I eventually get my hands on a Custom 24, I want those inlays.



Thanks! To be honest I don't know what material prs uses in these inlays but I regret a little the good old abalone!


----------



## Manurack (Aug 17, 2014)

I've always wanted a PRS guitar since I first discovered them.
Although I never had the chance to actually try one... Until last week at a music store!
I saw the PRS SE Custom on a wall of guitars and I just had to try it, I freakin' LOVED IT!
I put $100 down on it since it was on consignment. Then I went home and did research on it and watched a bunch of youtube videos. After wanting it more and more I decided to go back to the music store and bought it!

In the music store with it!





Sun shot!





Dat flamed maple!





Beside my Ibanez RG 3EX1





I loved the clean tones from it. But with it having generic G&B pups they didn't sound great for metal.
Since then, I've taken em out and added a pair of Gibson 500T and 496R pickups that were previously in my Gibson Explorer. I gave each pickup it's own volume knob so I can kill the sound with the toggle switch when playing through high gain.
It was my very first PRS guitar that I ever tried and I just HAD to have it!

EDIT: I just wish it had the beautiful mother of pearl bird inlays


----------



## Rtf417 (Aug 17, 2014)

1993 PRS CE24 Teal/Blue
2004 PRS Standard 24 Platinum Silver
1996 PRS Custom 24 Emerald Green
2000 PRS CE24 Jet White


----------



## brownsounds (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone here own one of the SE Soapbar II double cut away models? Have someone offering a trade for a head I'm trying to sell. I know guitars are worth whatever the owner thinks they are but from a purely monetary standpoint what is the guitar worth? I've been wanting a PRS for a while and I'm trying to decide if this would be worth trading for or if I should just save up for a nicer model. It's antique white so It might also make for a good guitar to refinish. Thanks!


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 17, 2014)

1996 Custom 22






2011 Private Stock Custom 24


----------



## skydizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Greeeeeeen



Haha I agree man. I dreamed of owning an emerald green custom 24 for like 15 years. I finally got this guitar in May, and it's literally a dream come true.


----------



## fullmoon1971 (Aug 13, 2018)

Had to revive this trhread just to show off my beauties.

First the SE's

2004 Singlecut Soapbar





2010 Tremonti Natural





2010 Nick Catanese (Custom werewolf artwork)



2011 Bernie Marsden





2013 Santana





2014 Marty Friedman





2014 Tremonti Custom (1 of 60 limited rub in blue with ebony fingerboard for THomann 60th Anniversary)


----------



## fullmoon1971 (Aug 13, 2018)

Now the USA Models

2001 Standard 22





2001 McCarty





2006 CE-24 Mahogany





2015 McCarty





2016 S2 Vela


----------



## narad (Aug 13, 2018)

Nice - dig the werewolf.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 13, 2018)

PRS SE-7 String w/ Seymour Duncan Pegasus & Sentient


----------



## John (Aug 17, 2018)

I wrote and recorded this with a couple of my PRS guitars. 

I... I'm so sorry:


----------



## sobek (Aug 30, 2018)

My Custom 24:


----------



## fullmoon1971 (Aug 30, 2018)

My latest SE, picked up 2 days ago.

2018 SE Chris Robertson


----------



## TedintheShed (Sep 2, 2018)

Custom 24 Floyd Rose Wood Library in Satin Black Grey Fade


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 2, 2018)

Damn that is nice.


----------



## ToneLab (Sep 2, 2018)

Second that - damn those are nice


----------



## protest (Sep 3, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> Custom 24 Floyd Rose Wood Library in Satin Black Grey Fade



Sweetwater? I was so close, but was told "no" haha


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## LucasSalles123 (Sep 4, 2018)

My first seven string


----------



## TedintheShed (Sep 5, 2018)

protest said:


> Sweetwater? I was so close, but was told "no" haha



Yes.

They have more, though they are flamed maple with flame maple necks. I like the rosewood neck though.


----------



## Jugghaid (Oct 29, 2018)

Sold my Tremonti Se which was a really nice little guitar, but I have these 3

2018 Tremonti






2006 Singlecut with a Duncan Black Winter in the bridge






2018 S2 Studio


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 29, 2018)

Not worthy to be alongside some of the others here but might as well add to the thread... 

SE mods include locking Sperzels & Tusq-nut. No mods to the S2.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## EarlWellington (Oct 30, 2018)

My new Custom 24 Limited 58/15


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 30, 2018)

My New 06 PRS Navarro


----------

